# Just testing some stuff



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Upgraded my video editing program and found a new source for some music videos. Being retired on cold winter days one has to play with the toys...and I haven't done a vid in a while so...enjoy this little test.


Upgraded my video editing program and found a new source for some music videos. Being retired on cold winter days one has to play with the toys...and I haven't done a vid in a while so...enjoy this little test.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice Software :Eyecrazy:


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Pretty interactive video editor with that little screen for double view.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

beepin said:


> Pretty interactive video editor with that little screen for double view.


 Yeah I can actually have up to 6 pips (picture in pictures). It was some of the transitions and rendering settings I was testing though.


----------

